# Tropica Aquacare



## searley (Jun 19, 2006)

Does anyone use Tropica Aquacare Products?


i am thinking about PLANT NUTRITION+ liquid for N & P

and PLANT NUTRITION liquid as the general plant food etc..

The reason for this, is i can have as much as i want, at no cost

or would i be better off getting the raw chemicals such as

potasium nitate
potasium phostate and dosing that way??


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I am not familiar with Tropica Aquacare. What is its composition? If it provides the needed nutrients, I see no reason why not to use it, especially if you can get it for free. Just remember you need 10-20ppm NO3, 2-4ppm PO4, 10-20ppm K and a source for micros.


----------



## searley (Jun 19, 2006)

They guy i get it from says it 'really good' he has no real reason to hype it without cause, as he gives it to me free..

all i can find at www.tropica.com is:

PLANT NUTRITION+ liquid contains all essential nutrients needed including nitrogen (N) and phosphorus (P). PLANT NUTRITION+ liquid is suitable for aquariums with many plants in relation to the number of fish, where plants can lack nitrogen (N) and phosphorus (P) which otherwise would be supplied by fish excrement and food remnants.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

As far as I understand, the new Tropica Plant Nutrition is the same as Tropica Master Grow (and replaces it). I've given up trying to figure out why they would want to change a brand name that's well known  . I can only guess that the new majority shareholders in Tropica hired a "hotshot" new marketing person who wants to make his/her mark. Otherwise the logical branding of the new line of products would be TMG Substrate, TMG, TMG+ etc...:razz:

The Plant Nutrition + is apparently TMG with N and P added to it. From the Tropica site: "PLANT NUTRITION+ liquid contains, in addition to micro-nutrients, all essential macro-nutrients."

I'm still not too clear on how the avoid the P and Fe from precipitating out... maybe different forms of it or different chelators?

For more info: www.tropica.com


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

The tropica line is probably one of the best but I would suggest only using the plant nutrition formula (as Laith said, formerly tropica master grow) and just get your NPK from Greg Watson. You'll save a lot of money plus you can control the NPK ratio to your liking; but for traces Aquacare plant nutrition is probably the best there is.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Laith I never had a problem with P and the Fe in TMG. I think you're right.. something about the chealtors or ferrous state or something I don't understand.


----------



## BSS (May 2, 2006)

Well, after several years, I finally went through all my initial order of CSM+B dry ferts. I'd been reading for a few months and was all psyched to try out TMG. So, it only figures that they now have a new line  .

I got my 500ml order of Plant Nutrition liquid from Big Al's yesterday. In the included brochure it states "PLANT NUTRITION liquid was previously sold under the brand name of Tropica Mastergrow."

It also includes the following"
"Declaration:

W/W% (Gew./GEW.%, P/P%):
K 0.80%, Mg 0.39%, S 0.91%, B 0.004%, Cu 0.006%, Fe 0.07%,
Mn 0.04%, Mo 0.002%, Zn 0.002%.
HEEDTA, DTPA, E123."

Hopefully, I didn't introduce any typos, though I could swear their Mg measurement actually reads 0,39% (so a comma instead of a decimal point).

FWIW,
Brian.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

There is currently no practical way to use Plant Nutrition+. There's no place to buy it.

So far, extensive Google searching has turned up ONE, and only ONE vendor who sells it, and they are located in Norway: http://www.tropefisk.no/shop/Shop-SEO.asp?PM=1-PID-285127.

All e-mails I have sent to Tropica regarding the availability of this product have gone unanswered.

I know Tropica is a well respected name, but in this case, they 1) Abandoned a well known and trusted identity (Master Grow), 2) Seemed to have dropped the ball on the product rollout, and 3) show poor customer service by not responding to e-mails.


----------



## searley (Jun 19, 2006)

based on what you say the contents are, for a heavy planted tank should i does what the say on the instructions, or more frequently??

should i add further suppliments?


----------

